# Tubby had anemia, then a blood transfusion.



## dj and sonya (Sep 4, 2021)

She is home now, and want to know what is good to feed her, and keep her healthy.


----------



## Mosi (May 17, 2021)

I suggest that you ask your vet this question. since we are not vets here, and also have no knowledge of your cat's general condition, we cannot answer this.


----------

